# Looking for someone to regularly one-on-one RP with (SFW to NSFW, don't care)



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey there, just wondering if anybody is up for a regular slice-of-life, paragraph-style RP.  Preferably with someone's fursona that's in their late teens (No babyfurs, god dammit), isn't some magical being and is at least SOMEWHAT decent with grammar, linguistics, spelling, etc.

If anything, I just want someone that isn't a pain in the ass to RP with. 

My fursona's bio: Rinku - Charahub


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

BUMPITY BUMP


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Well I could do some SFW only RP if you want.


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

if you'll allow me to join i would like to


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Hells yes message nou:U


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm happy with role playing for a while! Gimme a couple hours to get home and create my character for ya..


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine is Avax the wolf obviously. Black fur and a known contract killer (rp only mind you)


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah, chill rp is aight with me. Not into the nsfw stuff but I'm up for adventure or exciting stuff. (Btw I'm a writefag)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Well I could do some SFW only RP if you want.


Wanna do a sfw rp?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 19, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Hey there, just wondering if anybody is up for a regular slice-of-life, paragraph-style RP.  Preferably with someone's fursona that's in their late teens (No babyfurs, god dammit), isn't some magical being and is at least SOMEWHAT decent with grammar, linguistics, spelling, etc.
> 
> If anything, I just want someone that isn't a pain in the ass to RP with.
> 
> My fursona's bio: Rinku - Charahub


Sure, I can rp with u


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 28, 2016)

Im down for it if your willing to deal with a dominant weirdo


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 29, 2016)

YarmieTheNotSoWise said:


> Im down for it if your willing to deal with a dominant weirdo


Sure


----------

